# greetings from MN



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2011)

My DH has been beekeeping for about 3 years. He has 10 hives and does pretty well. I, on the other hand, have tons of questions to ask regarding the honey and wax. 

I'm an avid crafter and soap maker. I've used beeswax in soaps and lip balm, some small candles and encaustic painting. I've been asked by a local shop to make some larger candles and in my research about correct wick size, I've come across your forum! What a terrific resource! (I've already copied out the recipe for honey jelly! Sounds yummy!)

Looking forward to learning and sharing my experiences with the folks here!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Born and raised in central Minn. Welcome.
This is a great resource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Stacey!


----------



## Wax (Mar 10, 2011)

Central MN here too. Just starting this year. I was actually in the garage last night, all decked out in the suit, smoker fired up & playing with my hive. The wife just shook her head and shut the door when she found me. I can't wait to get my girls and start!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2011)

Wax said:


> Central MN here too. Just starting this year. I was actually in the garage last night, all decked out in the suit, smoker fired up & playing with my hive. The wife just shook her head and shut the door when she found me. I can't wait to get my girls and start!


LOL! Smart woman! Can't get too much by on us Minnesota ladies! We're much too bright for any sort of nonsense. 

My hubby offered to get me a suit but I turned him down flat. Thanks but no thanks! He can go out and play with the critters and just keep bringing me the harvest!


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Greetings. Just two towns over from you going east.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2011)

Two towns over going east!?!?! Ya gotta be in Darwin! (Home of the Twine Ball!) Greetings!

Thanks for the warm welcome(s) to the site everyone!


----------



## FarmerJ (Feb 23, 2011)

That's. The spot.

Be nice to work with other locals


----------



## Wax (Mar 10, 2011)

Yup, I firmly believe the wife is smarter than I am. I suggested getting her a suit also and I was met with a firm "No way!"


----------

